# Bilder in best. Auflösungen slicen



## akrite (17. Februar 2010)

Moin,

ich suche nach einem Programm, dass mir Bilder beliebiger Größe in verschiedenen Auflösungen(1024x1024, 512x512, etc) zerstückeln kann. Ist das evtl auch mit Photoshop möglich?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Februar 2010)

Hi,
was meinst du mt zerstückeln?
Willst du die Abmaße des Bildes ändern oder die Aulösung?
Aber grundsätzlich kann das Photoshop schon.

Viele Grüße


----------



## zerix (19. Februar 2010)

> Aber grundsätzlich kann das Photoshop schon.



Oder auch mit Gimp.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## akrite (19. Februar 2010)

...habe ich befürchtet, dass das zu Missverständnissen führt : Ich möchte ein Bild mit großen Abmaßen (z.B. 3200x 2500pix) in nennen wir es Puzzelteile, z.B. à 1024x1024 zerschneiden. Das ganze muß dann wieder zusammengesetzt werden, d.h. das Prg. muß auch eine wie auch immer geartete automatische Benennung der einzelnen Dateien machen.


----------



## zerix (19. Februar 2010)

Wenn du bei Gimp ein Bild slicest, werden alle Teile als eigenes Bild geöffnet, die brauchst du dann nur noch zu speichern. 

Gruß

Sascha


----------

